# suggestions please



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I want to prepare for this spring/summer so I am asking early....

Chico is doing so well on RAW that I plan to keep him on it forever.... but the problem is.... I have to travel for 6 conferences this summer.... I give 2 presentations at each so I have to attend. My son will keep Chico but I do not see him giving him raw meat to eat, he is more of a kibble kind of 'keeper'(plop it in a bowl and feed).... he barely tolerates the peepads.... anyway, I need a form a food that won't be gross to fix, is easy to fix.... and still be as close to RAW as I can get for Chico's benefit.... is there such a thing???

thanks for your recommendations


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I would suggest either getting a pre-made raw like Stella's & Chewys or making your own premade, I have been using my own premades for a few weeks now for the majority of their meals and it is SO nice to be able to make sure Zoey gets all her organ allotment and not to have to fight with her.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sounds great but if it is in the least bloody mess, it won't get fed  My son faints at sign of blood....LOL.... so is there anything that does NOT look bloody and close to raw that would work?? it would only be for a few days twice a month.... for about 6 months....


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

From what I understand, the Ziwipeak is the closest you can get to raw. It's dehydrated and as easy to feed as kibble. You put it in a dish and they chomp it up. LOL. Mine love and adore their raw so I was worried but this is great for them. I have used it this month with so much going on and me not being as prepared for the raw as I usually am. It's a tad pricey but I have five pups and it is sooooo worth it. I think a 2.2 lb. bag lasted me about 2-1/2 to three weeks and it's basically all they got. Good Luck!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree, I think ZiwiPeak would be your best bet.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm finding the grinds from Hare Today look arguably no worse than wet food or ground meat for people. Maybe portion out a bunch of days worth of grinds (purchased or homemade) in individual tupperware containers and stick them in the freezer. Then all your son has to do is move a container from freezer to fridge in the evening and take off the lid and set it down before Chico in the morning. He won't have to touch or handle the food at all, and I bet Chico will lick the container so clean, it won't be distressing to wash, either.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd Either go for a grind or ziwi jan we use ziwi on lazy days or I've portioned food into bowls and labelled them and my dad just gives the bowl (of raw) 

Has he lost some weight on it? I'm so glad he's doing well it's such a fab diet and they love it


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

he is losing weight and I am sooooo glad to be on RAW. I thought it would be a HUGE hassle to feed RAW but I was mistaken as I think it is much easier to feed to him....
I will check on the ZIWI.... thanks!!!! is there a certain you buy from or does it matter?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so happy to hear Chico is doing so well! That's so awesome. Sometimes I get really discouraged when people try raw and quit, saying it doesn't work for them, as I know it can be the BEST thing ever! 

I agree with the others. A grind or a pre-made would be super easy for your son. But the easiest would definitely be ziwipeak. I'd buy some and put him on it occasionally for a meal so you can see how he does and then your son would have a very easy way to feed him. It's specialty raw - it's air dried - and looks like little jerky squares. It comes in a bag just like kibble. There's no mess at all. I think that would be the best choice for your son. Most dogs really love it. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

GREAT.... thanks for all of the suggestions.... I will google for ZIWI to see where I can buy it from....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought my last bag off Amazon. They had a free shipping offer. There's a specialty dog food store in my city that didn't carry it, but they said they could order it in and it was cheaper than having it shipped, so you could look at that option as well if you have a supply store that carries premium foods.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

jan896 said:


> he is losing weight and I am sooooo glad to be on RAW. I thought it would be a HUGE hassle to feed RAW but I was mistaken as I think it is much easier to feed to him....
> I will check on the ZIWI.... thanks!!!! is there a certain you buy from or does it matter?


So good it's working it sounds hard but I think once you know what you are doing and get in a routine it's really easy and the benefits outweigh the hassle by miles!!

Csnt wait to see him go all muscular!!

We can only order ziwi from one place in the uk


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Or buy it in good pet shops


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Ziwipeak pouch formulas are great and another option that has no gross factor is the Stella & Chewy's freeze dried patties (not the frozen raw version). Ziwipeak is just scoop and feed and the Stella & Chewys FD patties are pretty similar, just feed the appropriate number of patties. Both are super super easy and really close to raw.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Ziwipeak pouch formulas are great and another option that has no gross factor is the Stella & Chewy's freeze dried patties (not the frozen raw version). Ziwipeak is just scoop and feed and the Stella & Chewys FD patties are pretty similar, just feed the appropriate number of patties. Both are super super easy and really close to raw.


Great suggestion Val. How could I forget about Stella and Chewy's?! ha! The freeze dried patties are super easy Jan. Just take one out, crumble, and there you go. It is dried, there's no mess factor at all.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cool.... will certainly check those out also!!!


----------

